
Ask HN: What are the underrated newsletters you like reading? - marceee0901
Technical or non-technical.
======
FabHK
Crypto-Gram, by nestor Bruce Schneier, on IT Security:

[https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram/](https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram/)

Unsupervised Learning, by Daniel Miessler, on IT Security or "intersection of
security, technology, and humans", interesting links frequently:

[https://danielmiessler.com/newsletter/](https://danielmiessler.com/newsletter/)

Money Stuff, by Matt Levine, on finance, derivatives, accounting shenanigans,
VC, etc., frequently very funny and insightful:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/authors/ARbTQlRLRjE/matthe...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/authors/ARbTQlRLRjE/matthew-
s-levine)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/account/newsletters](https://www.bloomberg.com/account/newsletters)

~~~
smag
Money Stuff by Matt Levine is a gem. You don't need to work in finance to
appreciate Matt Levine's insider take on the people and ideas that are in the
news.

------
mcmullen
I doubt it's underrated by anybody reading it but worth mentioning
nonetheless: Money Stuff by Matt Levine. Brilliant, hilarious coverage of all
things money by a former lawyer and banker.

~~~
eru
Seconded completely, incleading the first part. Matt Levine's twitter is
apparently also hilarious. (I don't know, I don't do twitter.)

------
xenocratus
BIG by Matt Stoller - mostly about antitrust and monopolies
[https://mattstoller.substack.com/](https://mattstoller.substack.com/)

Roots of Progress - inventions and ideas that helped shape the world
[https://rootsofprogress.org/](https://rootsofprogress.org/)

------
tmoravec
I read Software Lead Weekly:
[https://softwareleadweekly.com/](https://softwareleadweekly.com/)

It’s mostly about interesting links on management, company culture, or
software development.

~~~
kaushikt
Seconded. I have found some great articles over the last 6 months.

------
algasbo
Not sure if underrated, but I really enjoy "The Morning Paper"
[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

Reviews CS papers and explains them in a way that is surprisingly easy to
understand

------
duck
I've been running [https://hackernewsletter.com](https://hackernewsletter.com)
for almost 10 years. I think most subscribers these days don't actually use or
know about Hacker News, which has been an interesting shift.

------
dostoevsky
Not sure about their underratedness, but I find the following newsletters
interesting and insightful:

Two Truths and a Take by Alex Danco (tech, VC, and broader topics):
[https://danco.substack.com/](https://danco.substack.com/)

The Uncertainty Mindset by Vaughn Tan:
[https://uncertaintymindset.substack.com/](https://uncertaintymindset.substack.com/)

The Diff by Byrne Hobart (finance, tech):
[https://diff.substack.com/](https://diff.substack.com/)

Kneeling Bus by Drew Austin (urbanism, tech):
[https://kneelingbus.substack.com/](https://kneelingbus.substack.com/)

------
primefactor97
The Prepared - Fascinating bits on manufacturing and logistics -
[https://theprepared.org](https://theprepared.org)

Glimpse - Explores why certain trends are growing -
[https://meetglimpse.com](https://meetglimpse.com)

Super Organizers - New ways of thinking about productivity -
[https://superorganizers.substack.com](https://superorganizers.substack.com)

~~~
dana321
Glimpse looks great, but kinda expensive for anything useful.. Any
alternatives? I might just use the Google Trends feeds

~~~
primefactor97
It's the only one with trends that actually appear to be growing quickly as I
think they do a large amount of scraping of discussion forums. They also do an
analysis of why it's growing. There's a different one, exploding topics, too
which shows google searches that tend to be growing but quite a bit more
slowly.

------
ronenlh
I like BetterExplained by Kalid Azad.
[https://betterexplained.com/](https://betterexplained.com/) A newsletter on
intuitive math explanations.

------
srik
Couple non-technical ones off the top of my head - Dense Discovery
[https://www.densediscovery.com](https://www.densediscovery.com) Daily Stoic
[https://dailystoic.com](https://dailystoic.com)

~~~
apropostate
The daily stoic has been incredibly useful in keeping myself on track ever
since I discovered it. Other helpful resources: the YouTube channel
"Einzelgänger".

------
hising
I like Benedict Evans newsletter. Not too often (good thing IMO), but when it
comes it is really readworthy.

[https://www.ben-evans.com/newsletter/](https://www.ben-evans.com/newsletter/)

EDIT: Probably not underrated though (missed that bit)

------
telchar
The Orbital Index (orbitalindex.com), highlighting interesting developments in
space.

------
GaryGapinski
Bulletproof TLS Newsletter — [https://www.feistyduck.com/bulletproof-tls-
newsletter/](https://www.feistyduck.com/bulletproof-tls-newsletter/)

------
hnbbooks
For book recommendations sourced from HN itself there's
[https://hackernewsbooks.com](https://hackernewsbooks.com)

We aggregate the top books found in comments and rank them based on how often
they are mentioned and the karma of the user. There's a weekly newsletter sent
out with that week's book selections.

------
say_it_as_it_is
Evgeny Morozov, who is a great antidote for technological hubris, has
organized with others to create a collection of noteworthy information on a
variety of subjects but related to a political, activist theme. One need not
agree with this work in order to learn from it.

[https://the-syllabus.com](https://the-syllabus.com)

------
langitbiru
About Ethereum:

[https://weekinethereumnews.com/](https://weekinethereumnews.com/) -> latest
progress on Ethereum landscape

[https://bankless.substack.com/](https://bankless.substack.com/) -> crypto
finance (heavy on Ethereum)

------
Jefro118
I'll just add a plug for my own newsletter because I like it and it's relevant
to some of the HN audience: [https://sourcesort.com](https://sourcesort.com).
It's interviews with open source maintainers and developers. The interviews
vary a bit in length and quality but I learned quite a lot from conducting and
editing them and I hope they're interesting to some others too. I think
there's still a lot of improvement to be done but given the low number of
subscribers I think it's underrated :)

(Newsletter goes out once every week or two, usually on a Sunday).

~~~
Jefro118
Update: today's interview here: [https://www.sourcesort.com/interview/alyssa-
rosenzweig-panfr...](https://www.sourcesort.com/interview/alyssa-rosenzweig-
panfrost)

------
JediTrilobite
I really like Eliot Peper's Reading Recommendations, where he recommends a
handful of books once a month: [https://www.eliotpeper.com/p/inner-
circle.html](https://www.eliotpeper.com/p/inner-circle.html)

I've also been writing one for a bit over a year now that might be of interest
to HN readers: Reading List, which I use for science fiction / fantasy
storytelling commentary, reviews, and news:
[https://andrewliptak.substack.com/](https://andrewliptak.substack.com/)

------
javiramos
I really enjoy The Prepared
([https://theprepared.org/newsletter](https://theprepared.org/newsletter))

It is a newsletter broadly about engineering and manufacturing.

~~~
weeksie
Nice. I clicked on this thread with the intention of posting the Prepared.
Spencer's rad.

~~~
pencerw
<3 -Spencer

------
kaboro
[https://thebrowser.com/](https://thebrowser.com/)

------
openfuture
I like 'This week in blockchain research' by ZKCapital. I've found some nice
papers and the abstracts show where cryptocurrency research is going.

------
edshiro
For those interested in mobility (including micro-mobility) and self-driving
vehicle technology (from the perspective of a VC), I highly recommend Riley
Brennan's "Trucks | Future Of Transportation" weekly newsletter:
[http://www.tinyletter.com/transportation](http://www.tinyletter.com/transportation)

------
timurlenk
[https://bankunderground.co.uk/](https://bankunderground.co.uk/)

Bank Underground is a blog for Bank of England staff to share views that
challenge – or support – prevailing policy orthodoxies. The views expressed
here are those of the authors, and are not necessarily those of the Bank of
England or its policy committees.

------
ciguy
This Week in DevOps:
[https://thisweekindevops.com](https://thisweekindevops.com)

------
holdmywaffles
Appsec Ezine. It's more red team than appsec, but the content is fantastic and
timely.

[https://github.com/Simpsonpt/AppSecEzine/blob/master/README....](https://github.com/Simpsonpt/AppSecEzine/blob/master/README.md)

------
tzabal
Let me add the Python Weekly:
[https://www.pythonweekly.com/](https://www.pythonweekly.com/)

It is a newsletter which aggregates links for news, articles, libraries,
talks, etc. that happen in the Python ecosystem.

------
cerberusss
Technical, strictly iOS:
[https://iosdevweekly.com/](https://iosdevweekly.com/)

What I like, is that it has been coming every Friday, for years. And it's
really short. This has me actually reading the links.

------
text_exch
I enjoy Thinking About Things - they send a single link on arbitrary topics
every day. It definitely lives up to its name.

[https://www.thinking-about-things.com/](https://www.thinking-about-
things.com/)

------
jesse_m
The Embedded Muse [http://www.ganssle.com/tem-
subunsub.html](http://www.ganssle.com/tem-subunsub.html)

Jack Ganssle has some really good content he's written for other publications
as well.

------
muzani
Johnn Four Roleplaying Tips - Great if you GM or are simply interested in
fantasy. Been 'subscribed' to him since college, just not all through email.
[https://roleplayingtips.com/](https://roleplayingtips.com/)

The Growth Equation - Research on athletes & productivity, with links to
scientific papers and well-researched articles. Content is top, I've taken
more notes from some emails than I have from entire books.
[https://thegrowtheq.com/articles/](https://thegrowtheq.com/articles/)

------
lindbergh
Quandl newsletter for curated and handpicked articles about the intersection
of finance and machine learning.

[https://alternative-data-news.quandl.com](https://alternative-data-
news.quandl.com)

------
maxwindiff
Council on Foreign Relation’s daily news brief:
[https://www.cfr.org/newsletters/daily-news-
brief](https://www.cfr.org/newsletters/daily-news-brief)

------
FeatureIncomple
[https://www.thegamingpub.com/](https://www.thegamingpub.com/) is such a great
newsletter for those who like to check gaming news.

~~~
lucasfdacunha
Hey FeatureIncomple,

Thanks for the shoutout. I'm the one responsible for the newsletter and very
pleased that you enjoy it. Any feedback or suggestion is appreciated!

------
Throwaway656543
Bruce Schneier's Crypto-Gram: [https://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram/](https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram/)

It's probably decently-known with the Hacker News crowd, but I've met few
others in the various places that I've worked who have even heard about it,
let alone Bruce Schneier himself. It's a great way to learn about new attack
vectors and developments in secure computing

------
vdwijngaert
cron.weekly by Mattias Geniar!
[https://ma.ttias.be/cronweekly/](https://ma.ttias.be/cronweekly/)

------
vkdelta
[https://www.perell.com/newsletter](https://www.perell.com/newsletter)

Good essays and interesting Friday finds section.

------
torvald
I quite enjoy Postgres Weekly by Craig Kerstiens.

[https://postgresweekly.com/](https://postgresweekly.com/)

~~~
thejosh
Yes! Postgres weekly was my favourite find from 2019! Great nuggets to be
found.

------
mattl
[https://tedium.co](https://tedium.co) —- lots of fascinating pieces of older
technology there.

------
dangoor
[https://www.recomendo.com](https://www.recomendo.com) Recomendo gives a
weekly brief collection of recommendations and most weeks I find something
really interesting in there. For example: this week, they mentioned battery
adapters for tools, which is a useful thing I hadn't heard of before.

------
tjalfi
The National Bureau of Economic Research is a nonprofit economic think tank.

They have a weekly mailing list[0] of their new working papers.

I subscribe to many newsletters but this is the only one I read every week.

There are normally at least two papers worth reading every week.

[0] [https://data.nber.org/new.html](https://data.nber.org/new.html)

------
FabioBertone
The data and Maps newsletter of the London Geek @puntofisso deserves more
glory every week I read it.

[https://puntofisso.us5.list-
manage.com/subscribe?u=77ecabbd3...](https://puntofisso.us5.list-
manage.com/subscribe?u=77ecabbd32e97a6caa9d7d40b&id=f06739fb93)

------
rchaudhary
Check out, [https://www.pythonweekly.com/](https://www.pythonweekly.com/) and
[http://www.founderweekly.com/](http://www.founderweekly.com/)

Disclaimer: I am the curator of both newsletters.

------
dccoolgai
Webplatformdaily is run by a guy who does a great job curating. I can say it's
made me more aware of Web issues and better at my job. If you pitch like
3/month at the patreon you get a weekly newsletter with short editorial
content. Def worth it if you work around the Web.

------
ganzuul
Globalsecurity provides one of the few other NPOV perspectives on global
events, aside from financial news. Still looking for something equivalent in
human interest. I currently suspect the constraints of NPOV and minimal
selection bias yield an empty set for human interest.

------
dorena
The only newsletter I never get tired of is "nature briefing"
[https://www.nature.com/nature/articles?type=nature-
briefing](https://www.nature.com/nature/articles?type=nature-briefing)

~~~
FabHK
Hmm, I clicked on the prominent "Subscribe" link, and it takes me to the
subscriptions for Nature magazine...

One can sign up here:

[https://www.nature.com/briefing/signup/](https://www.nature.com/briefing/signup/)

------
nicholast
I'm not sure if counts as a newsletter but the essays published semi-regularly
in From the Diaries of John Henry are like, I don't know, pretty cool.

[https://www.turingsquared.com](https://www.turingsquared.com)

------
hunglee2
I read Azeem Azhar's Exponential View
[https://www.exponentialview.co/](https://www.exponentialview.co/)

\- wide ranging topics on 'exponential thinking'. Economics, climate change,
AI, computing

------
andys627
The Overhead Wire which is about transit, cities, architecture, traffic, built
environment:
[https://theoverheadwire.com/subscriptions/](https://theoverheadwire.com/subscriptions/)

------
kanzure
Bitcoin Optech has a high-quality weekly newsletter of bitcoin development
updates:
[https://bitcoinops.org/en/newsletters/](https://bitcoinops.org/en/newsletters/)

------
lez
Redecentralize Digest / few emails per year about decentralization:
[https://redecentralize.org/redigest/2020/01](https://redecentralize.org/redigest/2020/01)

------
alexweber
I like Inside Security:
[https://inside.com/security](https://inside.com/security)

Plenty of links on the latest threats, botnets, malware, etc. Variety of
technical and less-technical pieces.

------
jurassic
I'm really enjoying The Hustle [https://thehustle.co/](https://thehustle.co/)

It's a very entertaining take on the business world, but current and
historical

------
theo10010
I enjoy morning brew, finance & tech news

[https://www.morningbrew.com/daily/r/?kid=8aebb0](https://www.morningbrew.com/daily/r/?kid=8aebb0)

------
krmmalik
I love Matt Stoller on Substack. Talking about monopolies etc. Brill stuff

------
ChrisHardman29
Sivv digest - a weekly email containing 10 bitesize business insights/'life
hacks': [https://www.sivv.io/](https://www.sivv.io/)

------
ashleshbiradar
[https://thehustle.co/](https://thehustle.co/)

[https://www.accessnow.org/](https://www.accessnow.org/)

------
docdeek
Super Organizers by Dan Shippper

Stratechery by Ben Thompson (not really underrated on HN)

------
kemyd
[https://bullets.news/](https://bullets.news/) \- The best articles for
science lovers shortened to five bullet points or less.

------
sidcool
'Level Up', by former ThoughtWorks Consultant and N26 CTO, Patrick Kua.

[http://levelup.patkua.com/](http://levelup.patkua.com/)

------
captatus123
Gary's Tiny Newsletter [https://garybasin.com/tiny-
newsletter/](https://garybasin.com/tiny-newsletter/)

------
neo1691
I have been suggested [https://www.recomendo.com](https://www.recomendo.com)
from a friend of mine and have found it useful.

------
MichaelKovacs
Farnam Street - [https://fs.blog/newsletter/](https://fs.blog/newsletter/)
Weekly on Sundays

------
deadcoder0904
[https://marketingexamples.com](https://marketingexamples.com) by Harry Dry to
up my Marketing Skills :)

------
palmscenter
Experimental Radio News:
[https://experimradio.substack.com](https://experimradio.substack.com)

------
fmoga
Curated financial news [https://www.finimize.com/](https://www.finimize.com/)

------
s3nnyy
Here my own newsletter on tech, coding and careers:
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/coderfit/](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/coderfit/)

My motivation to starting one was that most programmers focus too much on the
technical details ("get better at Python") and too little on the factors
related to career growth or money ("how and when do i ask my boss for a
raise?").

------
CalChris
_Nightwatch_ set the standard in open source news analysis. However John
McCreary passed in 2019 and it is no more.

------
kiratoune
SatRdv (satrdv.substack.com). It is a weekly digest of satellite industry
headlines.

------
kilimchoi
I'm running a free newsletter where I send you a coding interview question &
solution everyday.
[https://hhcodinginterviewprep.substack.com/](https://hhcodinginterviewprep.substack.com/)

------
BenoitP
[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/)

Weekly (friday) newsletter about scalable systems. Kind of an echo chamber for
HN or a high quality digest of it, depending on your viewpoint.

Has sponsored posts.

------
marrone
I've been putting out Game Dev Digest weekly, if you are interested in keeping
up with Unity game dev related stuff.
[https://gamedevdigest.com](https://gamedevdigest.com)

------
paulsri
no mercy / no malice
[https://www.profgalloway.com](https://www.profgalloway.com)

the fedex one was really good.

edit: added the fedex comment

------
embit
I read and run embit [1] - the daily tech news fix. Originally built for my
own consumption.

[1] [https://embit.ca](https://embit.ca)

------
brenden2
Is this a "growth marketing" campaign for substack? I counted 11 references to
substack.

I'd just like to know when I'm being manipulated.

~~~
dang
I doubt it. Those accounts don't seem related.

~~~
brenden2
FWIW the profile of the OP says "Growth marketing by day, hacker at night".

